# Forum About Russia Travel and Tourism  First time traveling back to Russia?

## Kushnikov

Hey guys, 
So I have recently decided that I really want to visit Russia. I have not been there since I was at least 2 years old! What parts of Russia would you all suggest I visit?
I am for sure going to visit Moscow, but any other places? 
Post all your feedback! 
-Spasibo!

----------


## chaika

Saint Petersburg. Pushkino.

----------


## 24b@bk.ru

http://masterrussian.net/f22/trans-siberia-17035/

----------

